# MSD setup



## Alan (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, I just ordered a MSD 6AL with Blaster 2 coil for my '66 GTO (389 auto tripower). Just wondering what's the best plugs & wires & jets, and anything else I need to know. Now its all stock except the headers. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can run that with all the stock stuff. I am and it works awesome. I made a plate to mount the MSD unit out of sight under the fender. Page three of this thread shows the plate and location. I love having the stock look. 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/trunk-pan-replacement-14451/
You shouldn`t need to change jets.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been debating new ignition for a while. I too have a '66 triPower auto. I want 6AL (love the idea of a limiter) and i wanted the stock look too. Thanks Rukee. Looks like one more thing to polish off this summer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here`s a pic of my MSD unit installed. Notice how it doesn`t stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

nice. Isn't that the radiator hold down for an A/C car??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

good eye, yes, my car had the radiator replaced before I bought it and they used an A/C radiator. They had cut the top bracket and extended it to make it fit. So I just bought that upper bracket when I did the restoration. It`s not 100% correct under the hood, but it`s a whole lot closer then it`s been for decades. Still could use a hose clamp kit, correct dated plug wires, power brake booster and plumbing, ect. ect. ect...the list never seems to end.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee - Are all those Mopars yours too? If so, you are truly blessed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Rukee - Are all those Mopars yours too? If so, you are truly blessed.


I wish. They belong to a couple freinds of mine. We cruze all over in the summer together and hit a few car shows from time to time. It`s funny, those two guys will screw off and the cops will pull all three of us over...and what car do the cops surround?? The GTO! I aways tell my buddies, the cops know which is the REAL Muscle car.


----------



## Alan (Jul 8, 2006)

Got the MSD installed under the fender like Rukee suggested, but on the passenger side. Looks great, runs great. What's the best spark plug gap for this setup ('66 GTO 389 tripower automatic)? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Start out with the stock gap and if you must, add like 0.005" at a time testing between till you get the best performance.


----------



## Alan (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi again, With the new MSD and the timing moved up a little, my '66 GTO is faster than its ever been. Now I'm noticing an engine knock that was never there before. Any ideas on the best ways to get higher octane? The highest I can get at the pump is 93.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes your right, a octane booster may help, but retarding the timing to a point is stops is an option too. Check around at any local circle tracks and ask, there may be a station or two in the area that sell 110 for the local racers.


----------

